
When is it OK to use goto? - gandalfgeek
https://studio.youtube.com/video/2EDKzknxPQc/edit
======
iamNumber4
In languages that support goto, but do not have try catch syntax. The
appropriate use of goto for failure states to properly handle deallocation of
allocated memory. If condition not met goto: cleanup

------
LandR
Link is broken.

